
Firefox/VisionStatement - zoowar
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/VisionStatement
======
zeddez
Here is the full vision statement "Discover, experience and connect with apps,
websites and people on your own terms, everywhere."

Two problems: forgettable & undifferentiated. Seems like this applies to just
about every technology company out there. Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Apple,
...

